# Need a Little Love & Advice



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

This is Sadie. I don't write about Sadie very often on here because she is not a purebred poodle and is our "family" dog (instead of being "my" dog like Ryker and Cash). 

I fully admit to buying her from a horrible breeder - this was before I realized the problems with poodle hybrids/mutts, BYB, etc. Then again, I was only 11 - so I hope you can cut me some slack.

Sadie is now 12 - and will be 13 in October.

About two weeks ago our household was stricken with a "doggy flu." Three of our four dogs came down with diarrhea and vomiting. All three were given fluids, put on antibiotics and given an anti-nausea injection.

Sadie has never been a "healthy" dog. She was plagued with skin issues, allergies, tear stain, dry skin, arthritis at a very early age, bad teeth and gum issues (part of her jaw was removed when she was fairly young due to an abscess). Plus she tore her ACL a few years ago and the veterinarian doubted that she would make it through surgery. 

This "doggy flu" hit Sadie very hard. The other two dogs infected (my mom's dog, Mya and my dog, Ryker) bounced back fairly quickly. Sadie continued to vomit despite the anti-nausea medication/injection. We took her up to the vet and had them keep her overnight. We had fluids given to her three days in a row. 

We agreed to do a blood test and her white blood cell count was slightly elevated - nothing that the doctor's were concerned about. Another blood panel also hinted that she had some liver damage. So she was put on pain medication and medicine for her liver.

It's been ten days and she has not eaten anything. She turns her head away from food. She does still drink and urinate. She spends most of her days sleeping and licking her legs and feet (she had to go off her allergy medication). 

We could do other expensive tests - xrays, a barium swallow, etc. We've been giving her some nutra-cal recently and she seems to be keeping that down. The veterinarian also prescribed her prednisone to stimulate her appetite. Neither has worked yet, but it has only been about 1.5 days.

The veterinarian recommended getting a syringe and force feeding her a can of wet food every day. Sadie can barely handle us shoving pills and nutra-cal down her throat. I think force feeding her a whole can of food (if she can even keep it down) would be cruel and wrong. 

We've had the very hard conversation of euthanasia. We have had to put down two other dogs before - Penny was put down in 2008 after three years of seizures took away all personality and she had zero quality of life. Zoe, my sister's cat, was euthanized after a battle with kidney disease from recalled cat food. She was so lethargic and sick that she would not have made it any longer anyways. 

So this decision is a bit harder. Mostly because we still see glimpses of Sadie. We don't want to give up on her but we do not want to prolong her suffering, either.

Any feedback on force feeding, starvation, liver issues, euthanasia, etc. would be incredibly helpful. I'm seeking help wherever possible. 

Thank you, PF.


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Caniche, I do not think you need to apologize for buying Sadie. You love her and gave her a loving home that she so needed and deserved. I cannot tell you what to do. Only your heart can. Do what you think is the most humane for her. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

My heart breaks for you. I am so sorry, but if it were my sweet dog, I would put her down. It is not easy, but sometimes it is the most loving thing you can do for them. Sending you a hug.


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

so sorry about sadie. i put my female lowchen down when she was no longer interested in eating. she also barely drank any water. and she got even thinner (she was never a dog with any extra fat on her). there was never any question of forcefeeding her, as it was clear she mostly wanted to be left alone, though she would let me hold her and groom her a bit. when i took her in, the vet said her heartbeat was so weak, it was indeed time. 

i can't give advice. just thought sharing what happened with my dog might give some perspective. 

whatever you decide to do, you have our support.


----------



## poodlecrazy#1 (Jul 2, 2013)

I am so sorry you are having to go through this. I don't want to make the decision for you, as that needs to come from your heart, but I will tell you that I wish I had my shepherd PTS sooner than I did. I see videos of her close to when she was PTS and really wish I had done it months before I was just in denial that it needed to be done. I knew it needed to be done deep down inside I just had to be forced to do it. I wish you all my best with this difficult decision as I know it is not an easy one. No matter your decision I know you will give her all your love and that is what she needs most. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I can only relate what experiences I've had but ultimately, you are the best ones to decide as you know your dog best and know whether her quality of life is bound to improve or not. 

I've had two dogs with liver disease. My Doberman, took several medications for the liver and I also consulted with a nutrition expert who made up a special homemade diet that is easy on the liver. She can be found on the website called, Dog food project. These things, including prednisone off and on made him feel a lot better for about a whole year. Then he got cancer. Anyhow, if Sadie were my dog, I might give her some more time on the prednisone and see if her appetite will improve. She should be able to keep food down if it's particularly better for the liver to metabolize. For instance, when Lyric first got sick, before I saw the nutritionist, I was feeding him chicken and rice, thinking that's a nice, bland diet. Well, turns out rice has too much manganese or magnesium...something that begins with an m and it's hard for the liver to get rid of. And it builds up to toxic levels. That's part of why he'd throw up...his enzymes were high.

Of course, other than liver disease, he had a good quality of life...was still young and spry. So, this is different with your sweet, old gal. I just don't know. I think euthanasia is a viable option if you feel like it will put her through too much trouble, stress, hardship to go through more and more tests, medications etc. 14 is a pretty ripe old age. And maybe it's just her time.

I can't tell you either. But I will say how sorry I am you're going through this gut wrenching time. It's so hard. 

Oh, and as far as going to a byb, forget it. It's not a crime, plus lots of dogs turn out just fine. My two Chihuahuas did and are doing just fine for a long time. You did nothing wrong. I'd say 14 years is a good, long life and I bet it's been a good one with such caring owners as you and your family.

I wish there were an easy answer but there never is. You just have to weigh everything...maybe even write it down...the pros and cons, the possibilities, how long it might take for her to feel better...is it worth it really...if she's not enjoying life much anymore...all these things. I'm a firm believer in not letting a dog go on and on for too long when it doesn't feel well and there's not much chance to feel better in short order. 

Best wishes for whatever choice you make. It will be the right one. (((hugs)))


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

She's a doll. Is she a maltipoo? I'm so sorry you're going through this. I had to make the decision to put down one of my dogs in January. She had paralyzed herself, and it would have been easier to put her down when I first took her into the vet while she was in pain than it was after she had been there for a few days to see if she would get better. By that time she was no longer in pain, but still couldn't move and her prognosis was very poor. That didn't seem like her quality of life was going to be very good even though she had perked up over a couple of days. The refusal of food in this situation is what bothers me. I would be reluctant to force feed, but that's just me. I know a woman who has a spoo and she had to force feed her for a month and now she's fine. I guess it just depends on what your heart is telling you. How is her quality of life right now?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Caniche, it can be so hard to care for an older dog. I will tell you about my Hecuba a bit in the hopes it might help you.

Hecuba came to me as a rescue when she was 7 years old. I'm not sure if she's only poodle -- she might have some bichon in her. The past nine months have been up and down for her. She had a seizure in early October and I thought I was losing her. She has Cushings, exceedingly high triglycerides, lots of skin problems and now a tooth cavity. She takes a variety of medicines: anti-seizure, anti-inflammatory, for Cushing's. Lately some days she is hard to rouse from sleep; she often doesn't want to walk more than a couple of hundred feet outside the house; and, very unusual for her, has recently started to occasionally refuse food.

I've talked to my (very wonderful) vet and she has made some helpful suggestions. One is to keep a journal...Hecuba's includes how she walked, how she ate, how she responds. It's been very helpful. You could even do it every few hours. There are ups and downs and so long as there are some ups, it's worth it.

So the question is: Is Sadie enjoying *anything*? Cuddles, walking, sniffing, just being with you? If she is not having any fun at all, or only just a glimpse, that is a major indication that it's time. With Hecuba, she does not enjoy many things anymore (playing with her toys, playing with Jupiter) but she does very much like to cuddle and to sniff outside. But now that eating is starting to get hard, that takes away one of her great pleasures in life.

You should not feel guilty for one minute about not doing expensive tests. These procedures will only add to Sadie's discomfort, and for what end?

I read somewhere, maybe even here on Poodle Forum, that we give our dog companions a great gift. We take on their suffering at the end of life so that they don't have to go through it. I think of it a lot these days with Hecuba, who isn't quite there yet but likely will be fairly soon. 

If Sadie were younger, then the discussion could be different. Watch her and love her, and it may get clearer how and when to help her pass.

A big hug to you both.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

This is one of those hard, heartbreaking times of being a dog owner. After we had to have our beloved Scotty euthanized at 13, my sister shared something her vet counseled her family. He said when your dog can no longer do two of his top three favorite activities, his quality of life has been compromised. That comforted me that we had made the right decision. I hope your little dog pulls through. Big hug from Houston!


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Thank you all for your kind words and thoughts. 

Sadie's quality of life is not great. But to be honest, she has spent most of her senior years snoozing and snoring on her orthopedic bed and prancing around for her meals. 

Now she won't take even a tiny piece of food from our hands - she literally has not taken a bite in over nine days.

When she is awake, she is shaking or licking at her feet. 

Sadie has never been an affectionate dog. Even as a young pup she never sought out our love and attention. She's always been a bit aloof and independent. So comparing her personality and traits is a bit more difficult with that.

Our main priority is that we don't want her to suffer. But it's a fine line between that and giving up on her. That is our biggest struggle.

Your words have and are making a huge impact and are a great source of comfort. Thank you all for sharing your stories. 

I'll keep you updated.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jennyoren (Apr 2, 2014)

So sorry for what you're going through. I agree with the other replies and would evaluate her quality of life......

It's obvious you love her and will do what will bring her the most comfort, peace, and relief.

Maybe force feed a short time to be assured you gave it you're all.....Not a whole can.....they only need around 100 calories/day for every 5 lbs. of weight when they're active.

God bless you and your sweet girl.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I wish there were some easy way of knowing "Now is the time". As it is we have to balance quality of life against the possibility of improvement, pain or discomfort against possibly slightly better days to come... For me, there is a look that animals get, when they seem to be looking inwards rather than out, with a tension between the eyes that betokens pain. That is when I talk to the vets about prognosis and pain relief. If things can be improved I sigh with relief, and hope not to see it again for a while; if they cannot I start asking myself those difficult questions. Am I holding on because I truly believe the joys and pleasures of life outweigh the pain or discomfort? Is it just because I cannot bear to accept that the time has come to say goodbye? Can I find ways to make these last days together kind and gentle enough that they are good for all of us? 

I read once that nearly all of us who make the decision to give an easeful death to a beloved animal feel that we acted too soon, or too late. I know that in the past I have waited too long, in the hope that somehow things would improve. You love Sadie, and only those of you who love her can look into her eyes and know whether she is fighting for life, or asking for a gentle release from strife. But we are here to support you in whichever decision you make.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

I have so much sadness for you, having to see your sweet companion fading right before your eyes and I know you will make the decision that is right for both of you.....hope you find peace............


----------



## KristaLynn (Mar 22, 2012)

I am so sorry to read this. My Jewel just had a dog flu the other week too and didn't eat for a couple days as well. I made her a homemade chicken soup broth to help keep her hydrated and to get her back on track with eating. I know that sometimes when I've been really sick it's hard to get back to eating.

I just boiled some chicken feet (you could use any bone-y part like wings or necks) and added just a few carrots & peas for flavour. I froze the left overs in ice cube trays for single servings if she gets sick again or to use at hot day treats.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

This is a rough situation. I can't tell you what to do, but I think Sadie may be trying to tell you she is ready to go. You need to give a long hard look at her quality of life and whether it has any good chance of improving. 

Before we moved together, BF's GSD (before Peeves) got sick and wouldn't eat. Vet had diagnosed an ear infection, but there were other things going on I am sure. The dog wouldn't even eat bologna and american cheese I brought to him the last time I saw him alive. BF found hope in every little sign and waited longer than I think I would have to decide about euthanizing the poor old boy. After a few more days past his refusing the cold cuts the dog died in his sleep at home. BF wasn't there when it happened. The way he described finding him it sounds like his heart just stopped and that it wasn't painful, but to me it has always been sad that he was alone and that BF didn't have a real final goodbye.

And of course no judgements about how Sadie came to you or why you chose her. She has been your well loved family member for many years now and that is all that matters.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

fjm said:


> I wish there were some easy way of knowing "Now is the time". As it is we have to balance quality of life against the possibility of improvement, pain or discomfort against possibly slightly better days to come... * For me, there is a look that animals get, when they seem to be looking inwards rather than out, with a tension between the eyes that betokens pain. * That is when I talk to the vets about prognosis and pain relief. If things can be improved I sigh with relief, and hope not to see it again for a while; if they cannot I start asking myself those difficult questions. Am I holding on because I truly believe the joys and pleasures of life outweigh the pain or discomfort? Is it just because I cannot bear to accept that the time has come to say goodbye? Can I find ways to make these last days together kind and gentle enough that they are good for all of us?
> 
> I read once that nearly all of us who make the decision to give an easeful death to a beloved animal feel that we acted too soon, or too late. I know that in the past I have waited too long, in the hope that somehow things would improve. You love Sadie, and only those of you who love her can look into her eyes and know whether she is fighting for life, or asking for a gentle release from strife. But we are here to support you in whichever decision you make.


This is really a very peaceful post to me. Somehow...the way it's written. Very lovely and so truthful. I feel like you have a sort of grasp on some measure of acceptance...something that's so necessary. 

I can so relate to that "look" they get in their eyes. I remember struggling with my Lab who also had liver disease and was having seizures, which increased in frequency as months wore on. It got to the point where she didn't even feel up to walking around in the driveway, much less a real walk. That was her favorite thing to do...hike in the mountains or go for a walk around the neighborhood where I lived in Idaho. Her quality of life was really slipping away and she just lay there on her bed in front of the fireplace most of the time. She had trouble getting around, as her feet would slip out from under her sometimes...getting weak. One day there was a particular look she had. She looked up at me standing there with an almost pleading look, as if to say, "Is this all it's going to be anymore?" I made the decision. 

My heart aches for you Caniche, at this time because I know all too well what you're going through. Just had to put my Chi down some months back. We go through this time and again, trying to choose the right time...having to say good-bye to our such loved pets. It really sucks. And I'm with you all the way, whatever and whenever you decide. ((((((big giant hug)))))

oh, eta: I don't know what I'd do about the force feeding. Is there a liquid nutrient thing you could get down her with a syringe without her aspirating it? I just don't know if I could keep that up very long. But if the vet thinks it's something that won't have to be done for long, maybe....like until the prednisone kicks in? I just don't know....a really tough call.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

*Caniche -* My thoughts and prayers are with you. We never ever have them long enough but our greatest gift to them is to love them enough to say goodbye when it is time ((hugs)).


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

I am so sorry that you are going through this. Sadly it is something that no dog lover can avoid.
I do want to tell you though that I have force fed my seniors at times. It has been my experience that when they are not feeling well and they don't eat, all appetite is lost, BUT if you can force some food into their stomach it will wake up their appetite and they will eat on their own soon after. It happened just this morning with Tangee - I force fed her, and just now she ate on her own. Of course every situation is different , but I think that it might be worth a try once or twice at least.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Many of us have been there done that, no one can tell you how to make that decision it is very personal we can only tell you we empathize what your going through. 

And what ever the decision I'm sure there is someone here who has a similar story to offer support.


----------



## Bellesdad0417 (May 18, 2014)

Oh and never ever apologize for the pedigree of your dog ever.

They are the stars of our lives no matter who their parents are.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Oh Caniche I am so sorry you and your family are going through this. 

I cannot say anything that has not already been said - fjm echoes my feelings perfectly.

Deciding when enough is enough is so hard and whatever you decide you will feel like maybe your timing wasn't right - I think we've all done that. Personally I couldn't do the force feeding bit myself, but that is all it is - my personal feelings and I would never criticise anyone for dealing with this situation differently. We've always made the decision based on either pain/quality of life or that light in their eyes going out... 

Hard decision but we are all here for you, as always.


----------



## Poodlerunner (Jul 4, 2014)

I would give the prednisone a chance since you say she is sleeping and drinking. If she is not shaking, whimpering or seizing, it doesn't sound like she is suffering terribly. From a recent experience with my daughter's dog, I understand the prednisone takes a while to work. Good luck to you and Sadie.

Barbara


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

Dear Caniche,

My heart goes out to you. Like so many others on here, I've been there, too. My Minnie was 17+ (also a mixed breed and our family darling - she grew up with my five children). In some part of me, I knew for a couple of months before we made the decision that she was perhaps sending a message, but I was so conflicted and so unsure of whether I was waiting too long or whether even thinking about euthanasia was "giving up" on her. Right up to the day before she died, she was having better days and not very good days. She "zoomed" around the kitchen the day before she died - while on her last morning, she could not even raise herself up off her bed. It turned out that the brining up of bile was liver disease - but I rationalized for a couple of years that I could manage that - and I did. Then she was coughing and bringing up phlegm - I thought oh she is old and its a cold, but no worries. Poor Minnie was showing signs of distress - very tiny signs, because dogs will hide their pain (it is an instinct left over from the wild, when showing pain made them vulnerable) - and so two days before she died, I brought her back to the vet to look into the coughing phlegm thing. It turned out that she had a large cancer wrapped around her heart and lungs - I had no idea! Neither did the vet until she did the x-ray! It was hopeless, of course. So I brought her home so everyone could say their good-byes. That was on Monday. I thought we could wait until Thursday so that my eldest could drive back to town on her day off work - and indeed, on Tuesday as I said, she acted like a puppy and zoomed around the kitchen once!
ON Wednesday morning, though, she was in severe distress. I called the vet. I called the kids. They all gathered around and we all cried and stroked her. Then I took her over to the vet and was able to hold my dear one as she passed peacefully away.

If I'd had my time back, I would not have second guessed myself quite so much. Minnie was probably feeling pretty awful for quite a while and I had no real idea - just put it down to extreme old age. And your pet will always try to raise her head and follow you.

Only you can decide what is best for you and your dear Sadie. My experience is that vets are also reluctant to advise, and yet when I asked her directly, she said it is a question of quality of life and if Minnie were hers, she would let her go gently.

You've given Sadie a wonderful 14 years, through lots of ups and downs. It sounds like she has had a wonderful life. You can watch her and decide if it is time to give her an equally wonderful, gentle passage.

Sending you cyberhugs and much sympathy!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I just went through this....twice in the past few months. Just know there is not right or wrong decision. I think we waited too long with Loomis and just right with Pablo. I think it is normal to feel guilt..almost like you are on death watch. I think pain is the big decider. If pain is controllable, it is ok to wait a bit to see if they can improve. But when pain is not controlled, it is time to let them go.


----------



## HerdingStdPoodle (Oct 17, 2012)

*Vet Advice*



fjm said:


> ...I read once that nearly all of us who make the decision to give an easeful death to a beloved animal feel that we acted too soon, or too late. I know that in the past I have waited too long, in the hope that somehow things would improve. You love Sadie, and only those of you who love her can look into her eyes and know whether she is fighting for life, or asking for a gentle release from strife. But we are here to support you in whichever decision you make.


With my beloved Belgian, I was struggling with "When is the appropriate time?" During our visit, my vet told me that very few people ever say that they made their decision too early---but most folks believe that they made their decision too late. 

My vet's advice has stuck with me, as well as taking my self out of the equation and asking myself this: "What is the best decision for the dog?" 

HerdingStdPoodle


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I just want to let you know that you are in my thoughts. This is the most painful, guilt-ridden, heartbreaking, confidence shattering decision you will ever have to make. It is also the most loving and compassionate, a gift for a loved one in too much pain. 

I wish you the peace of mind to be able to do what is needed when it is needed. 

(and as far as her pedigree - I am a mixed breed and I think I turned out ok. She is a beautiful little lady and there is nothing to be sorry about whatsoever - she's perfect)


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

With my first 2 dogs, I think I waited a little too long on both of them. My min pin and bichon both died from CHF, and my bichon had fallen down the stairs and was not breathing/heartbeat. I had taken a canine CPR class years ago and I just automatically started rescuing her. She came back around and rushed her off to the vet. After that she was on meds for only a few weeks and rapidly continued to go downhill. I wish I had let her go that day she fell. She was my heart dog. I have never experienced the love I had with her, the devotion, the way we BOTH "knew" each other so well. 

usually when I have to start asking the question, "is it time" it usually is, but only your heart can know that. 

My oldest is Darby (bichon, daughter of my 1st bichon) and she's going to be 13 in October. She's got pretty bad arthritis, and recently we've discovered she can't see well in low light/dark and ends up bonking into things. She's got very bad arthritis that she takes meds for. She eats well, sleeps a lot, is happy and active when awake, so it's not time, but I can see her time is getting closer.

Old age sucks. It really does. 
Hugs to you


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I am so sorry- big hugs to you. She is a real cutie!

I guess the question is- is this a temporary problem or did the flu push her into a major problem she can't come back from? That's a tough call. I also think just alittle longer on the prednisone might help. Is she drinking and urinating enough? If she's dehydrated, you can give her subcutaneous fluids at home. That may perk her up. Your vet can show you how- it's easy and will save money. But she's 12, in poor health, and had a good life, and you don't want to just prolong the inevitable and have her suffer. 


You have gotten so much good advice already, at this point, just listen to your heart and do what it tells you- and don't feel an ounce of guilt.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Update...

I want to first and foremost thank you all for your helpful thoughts, stories, memories and words of advice. Between Ryker's eye surgery and now this...well, it's great to have you all as family and friends.

We have made the decision to put Sadie to sleep on Friday, July 18, at 4 pm EST - which is tomorrow.

We had her on prednisone, antibiotics, pain medicine, fluids and liver medication for several days if not weeks. She went almost two weeks without willingly taking food. We attempted to force feed her Nutracal and chicken baby food to no avail.

I believe we're officially in the "waited too long" category. We were going to take her up on Wednesday, but we saw the faintest glimmers of hope and we clung to it. We would have taken her up tonight (Thursday), but I had to work all night. Perhaps it's selfish to prolong her life for another day so that we can be together as a family to say goodbye. I honestly don't know.

The euthanasia process is not new to us. In 2008 we put our 16 year old Maltese/poodle mix to sleep. She had been having seizures for four years. At the end of her life, she spent most of her time staring into a corner. Her brain had been pounded by dementia. When the veterinarian injected her, she didn't even take half of the syringe before she left us.

We put down Zoe, my sister's calico cat, in 2010 after a struggle with kidney disease due to eating recalled food and being poisoned. She was so incredibly sick that ending her pain was the only possible outcome.

Sadie is....harder than these other two for some reason. Maybe it's because I'm older (24 compared to 18 and 20, respectively). But I think it has to do with two things. One, Sadie still has her personality. Yes, she's sleeping all the time, dry heaving and very sick - but she still has that look and gives a slight prance once in awhile when she walks out to go potty - although she hasn't done that in days now. She's shivering, exhausted, and restless at the same time.

Two, and this might sound twisted, but I have my own dogs now. Sadie is our family dog. I lived in the same house with her for her entire 12 years on this planet. I've fed her, walked her, and medicated her as she aged. 

But now I have my own two dogs - Ryker and Cash - who are completely dependent on me. My money, my time and soul went into both of them. Even though Ryker and Cash are still young (almost 4 and 1 year old), I see how difficult it is with Sadie and a horrible part wonders how I'll ever be able to do it with Ryker and Cash. My heart breaks just thinking about making that decision. 

Sadie has lived a relatively long life. She's 12, 13 in October, and spent many years on her orthopedic bed. She was given plenty of treats, love and attention. She was once a little puppy with brown ears. Now she's white, patchy, balding and covered in cysts and bumps. She was not diagnosed with cancer or another disease as a young dog. She was given years of love and devotion that many sick and healthy dogs do not get. And now we're ending her shaking, restlessness and pain by making an incredibly hard decision.

She had her last bath today (and I cried the whole time). She was held and loved and talked to. I gave her some Rescue Remedy to try to calm her restlessness before bed. Her last bedtime. 

Goodnight, Sadie girl. You're loved now and forever. 







Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## patk (Jun 13, 2013)

may we all go when the time comes surrounded by the same degree of love as sadie. this is why we believe in rainbow bridge. our hearts are with you.


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

One day you will be able to look back on her life and just smile. These sad times will fade in you memory and the happy times will stand out. Tomorrow won't be that day, but you will get through it. Hang in there, I will be thinking of you!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Oh, you sweet soul. Your post has me in tears. If she's 12 now, and you're 24 - no wonder! She has been with you through some very trying times. I do believe you're making a very painful but needed choice, it's a heartbreaking thing to do, but you've shown courage in your young adulthood already. No, you are not being selfish to hold out for just one more day. It's only right that you all get to say good bye. It would be more selfish to not allow for that little bit if at all possible. I am quite sure she is not suffering too horribly that she can not wait just a bit longer. I bet she would like the chance to say 'See you later' as well. 

You'll see her at the Bridge where she will be waiting - happy, healthy, playing and grateful. 

and for you - no guilt and no regrets. You are doing what is right and we are all here thinking of you. She loves you and she knows you love her. Hold onto that.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

No words, just sending you some love.


----------



## marialydia (Nov 23, 2013)

Dear Caniche

You have done everything you could - vets, meds, wide consultation - to help Sadie improve but she is now ready to move on from all of this. Your courageous decision is helping Sadie transition to the other side surrounded by love and care and her family and without any more pain. That is a tremendous gift. Think of all the good times she was there in her own way for you throughout the years, and now you are there (again) for her to ensure she passes peacefully. Your love will help her through this, and she will continue to nurture your already deep humanity.

We are thinking of you, crying with you, and sending you hugs.


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Aug 16, 2013)

My heart goes out to you today, Run free, Sadie <3 <3 <3


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Big hugs Caniche. 

You are doing a hard thing, but a good thing. Sadie has been loved well and long, and will always be remembered - what more could you ask for? You are freeing her in the kindest way possible, surrounded by love.

Will be thinking of you
xxx


----------



## hopetocurl (Jan 8, 2014)

Caniche, my heart breaks for you and your family. Sadie will always be special to you all. Ryker and Cash are like the changing of the guard. Their presence will help you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

You are in my thoughts today. Another big hug from Houston...


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

You are in my thoughts - sleep well, Sadie, wrapped in love and kindness and fond memories.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

It's one of the things that plague us the most...the timing. How much is the dog suffering? Are we being selfish to want to keep the dog one more day? The guilt about all kinds of things...did we give the dog enough fun in those last few months, did we do everything we could? The list goes on. And I think that those thoughts are subconscious diversions...to disperse the reality that is hitting us hard, that we won't be able to do anything about it. Their time has come and we won't see them anymore. We feel so helpless and out of control. We all go through that and it's so very painful and hard.

I'm with you in spirit right now, today, as you send your sweet Sadie off to Rainbow Bridge. You've given her a great, long life, and are doing right by her...to let her cross over peacefully and painlessly. It's her time. There's no sense in prolonging it, trying to make her drag on with probably little improvement. You're doing the right thing. It's just so hard to say "good-bye." I'm so very sorry. ((((Hugs))))

I wish you some measure of peace and acceptance as she goes and that you will gather more, little by little in the coming months. The happy memories, stories, and photos usually help a lot to transfer that pain into melancholy, then into smiles and acceptance as you remember her.


----------



## janet6567 (Mar 11, 2014)

My heart goes out to you and I am so very sorry you and Sadie are having to go through this. She is a precious little dog and you love her dearly. When my first poodle was 12, I learned she had liver cancer. She continued on for a few months and then one morning she could not walk and I knew it was time. That was over 20 years ago and I still miss her, but I know the decision to "let her go" was the best for her. You will know when it is "time." And you will do what is best for you precious fur-baby. I will say a prayer for Sadie and for you.


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Update

Sadie was put to eternal rest today at 4:00 EST. She went surrounded by loved ones. We cried, scratched her head, and then cried some more. She was buried in our backyard beside Penny and Zoe. My heart aches. My eyes are tired. My chest hurts. But still I know that I made the right decision.

Thank you all for your outpouring of love, support and guidance.

"She came into your heart one day,
So beautiful and smart,
A dear and sweet companion,
You loved her from the start.

And though you knew the time would come,
When you would have to part,
She'll never be forgotten,
She left paw prints on your heart."


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I am so sorry - goodnight, little Sadie.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh that's a dear poem... made me cry. I'm so sad for you. It will get better but it's just so hard right now. 

RIP little Sadie.


----------



## nifty (Aug 2, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Caniche. I think you did the hardest yet most loving thing. RIP Sadie.


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

She will always be with you, (in your heart and your mind,) and at the oddest moments she will remind you that she is still there with you, even if it's only in a memory..............be at peace!


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Caniche, it is a very loving and selfless thing you and your family did to set Sadie free of her poor old body. She is running around like a puppy on the other side of the bridge.


----------



## all that jazz (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't post too much, I am crying too much. My heartfelt sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Minnie (Apr 25, 2011)

Caniche - My thoughts are with you we never ever have them long enough.


----------



## Manxcat (May 6, 2013)

Big hugs, Caniche. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Carolinek (Apr 2, 2014)

I am very sorry. You did the right thing- she left the world as she lived, surrounded by love. There is nothing better. 

We have them for such a short time. I'm hugging my babies right now


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I wish all of you peace and healing. I am so sorry for your tremendous loss.


----------



## Feelingdoc (Feb 18, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. I have experienced it with 2 of my dogs. IF it is any comfort I believe you made the only decision possible. How are you doing now? How does it feel to see that empty bed? Any grief regrets or feelings you need to share? I know when my Payton died I just couldn't take up his bed, I still hang his leash and collar on his peg...my favorite picture of him is on my dressing table, etc. Just little things that make me feel he is still with me...and he is in my heart.


----------



## Dallasminis (Feb 6, 2011)

Dear Caniche, 
Although my heart aches with you because you have lost your lifetime friend I also feel in my heart that you did the right thing, in just the right way. 

Now Sadie is prancing around again! She feels her perky self again. She isn't hurting and she is thanking you all for the lifetime of love that you gave her. 
Hugs to you and your family. Remember that Sadie feels good now!


----------



## Nicofreako (Aug 19, 2013)

It was the most difficult, but the right thing to do for her. Your gift to let her go and be free of pain.
Hugs to you and your family for your kindness and love ~


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry Caniche. My thoughts and well wishes are with you.

Rick


----------



## Caniche (Jun 10, 2013)

Feelingdoc said:


> I am so sorry for your loss. I have experienced it with 2 of my dogs. IF it is any comfort I believe you made the only decision possible. How are you doing now? How does it feel to see that empty bed? Any grief regrets or feelings you need to share? I know when my Payton died I just couldn't take up his bed, I still hang his leash and collar on his peg...my favorite picture of him is on my dressing table, etc. Just little things that make me feel he is still with me...and he is in my heart.



We've had the exact opposite response. The very next day we had to run to the pet store to get a new water bowl - our old water bowl was connected to her food dish. 

We also had to get rid of her orthopedic bed. It's been washed and put away. We cannot bear to look at it.

Our other three dogs are taking it very hard, especially our other female. We showed them her body before we buried her. Since then, Mya, my mom's other female, has been very mopey and has little energy.


Thank you all for your love and support.




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

